# BP And PetroChina Set To Rake In Billions Developing Iraq's Super-Massive Rumaila Oil Field



## Disir (Aug 18, 2018)

To accomplish this, two new 48-inch diameter water pipelines are being built from the Qarmat Ali water facility to the upstream facilities developing the Rumaila. Last year, the BP-operated Qarmat Ali facility produced 1.25 million barrels of treated water that was used specifically in water injection operations at the Rumaila field. One of the two new water pipelines should have been completed this year, which will enable 1.3 million barrels of treated water to reach the Rumaila field's upstream infrastructure, enabling greater water injection capabilities.

Originally, BP and PetroChina agreed to boost the RuIraq couldn’t easily comply with the OPEC+ production cut agreement, while also encouraging the Rumaila consortium to keep cranking output higher. Readers should also note that BP and PetroChina’s bid for the Rumaila petroleum production license was far and away the most generous to the Iraqi nation than any other put forward by the other oil majors. 
https://seekingalpha.com/article/41...eloping-iraqs-super-massive-rumaila-oil-field

Thus making them the good guys.


----------

